# Omega F300



## rory141 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I am considering buying an Omega f300, I have found one (listed below) I am just wondering if any one can tell as to whether or not it is genuine?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-OMEGA-SEAMASTER-ELECTRONIC-f300Hz-SSteel-/200725981338?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item2ebc33689a


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

It's ended.

As far as I know there are no fake F300's but I stand to be corrected. What you may find is a franken made up from various bits of several watches.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The item was ended early, but the description said that it is not currently working "needs a battery".

You might have got lucky and the seller might have been right right, but why wouldn't they just get a battery put in it, if it was just the battery?

If you see someone selling a tuning fork watch that 'needs a battery, expect to need to get it repaired.

Better to start off buying one sold as a runner.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

i'm sure that watch was up for sale when i was looking at F300's a while ago , pulled early again all a bit strange !


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Give that one a wide berth you can bet it needed a repair if you can find the parts also that one was in poor condition, as said above if you are going to buy one of these make sure it,s working and check that the day/date works properly as this is an expensive repair. Expect to pay Â£150 plus for a nice condition one.


----------

